# Canadian Revenue Agency...JOKE???



## Don M. (May 18, 2016)

I got this today from a friend in Edmonton, Alberta....

The CRA has returned the tax return to a man in Canada who answered one of the questions wrong.

In response to the question "Do you have anyone dependent upon you"?, the man wrote......"2.1 million illegal immigrants, 1.1 million crackheads, 4.4 million unemployable scroungers, 80,000 criminals in over 85 prisons, 380 idiots in Parliament, hundreds of politicians, and an entire group that calls themselves Senators".

The CRA stated that his response was unacceptable...The man wrote back, "Who Did I Leave Out?"

It appears that the U.S. and Canada share more than just a common border.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## moosehead (May 18, 2018)

Apparently the Canada Revenue Agency folks don't have a sense of humour. Either that or the truth hurts. Against my Wife's wishes and because I  am stubborn I sent a letter to this very department after having to pay them a large amount of taxes. Since this was not a letter of congratulations or a thank you for stealing from me,  the end result was an audit. That was five years ago and each tax season my Wife reminds me to NOT say anything about the Department which robs from the poor and gives to the rich.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2018)

:laugh: :thankyou1:


----------



## terry123 (May 18, 2018)

Love it !!!


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2018)

It's not the fault of Revenue Canada.

They don't write the laws.

Parliament writes the laws.  If you have a gripe about income tax, write to your representative in Parliament.


----------



## moosehead (May 19, 2018)

Camper6......I actually did do just that. Ended up with a very nice letter from my MP at the time who forwarded my letter to Revenue Canada.....I assume that you are upset with my little tale  and I promise not to criticize Revenue Canada ever again. By the way, Sir, the audit, very inconvenient by the way, ended up with my receiving a refund. It might be a good idea to not take life too seriously. Thank you.


----------

